# Axiom M100 Speakers



## 2x6spds (Aug 7, 2015)

I've lived with the Axiom M100s for 5 months, long enough to post my impressions.

Bottome line: The M100s are fabulous speakers. Mine are real cherry, the finish on each is excellent, the speakers are well finished, the cabinets are extremely solid. I recommend the optional outriggers, as the M100s are tall and relatively narrow - I think outriggers are a must if you live in California earth quake country. 

I have 3, 2 channel systems. Previously my favorite speakers were my Thiel CS 3.6s. The M100s match the Thiels in most respects and better them in Sound Stage and imaging.

The highs are wonderful. Cymbals sizzle, decay is excellent, bells ... well they sound like bells. The mids are on the rich side but accurate. Dynamics are excellent. Drums are reproduced very accurately. The attack is sudden, kick drums can make you jump, and the French Horns in Musorgsky's _A Night on Bare Mountain_ and _Pictures at an Exhibition_ were breathtaking. Piano music sounds like there is a piano in your room. These speakers put out a lot of bass energy. Once I moved the M100s about 3 feet from the wall, the bass became cleaner with much less bloat.

They handle symphonic music without congestion. Vocal reproduction is extremely realistic. Live venue recordings sound convincingly like live music. I don't play much rock, but as for jazz, classical, new age, crooners, big band, blues, these speakers love 'em all.

The M100s soundstage is wide, high and deep. The imaging? Spectacular. 

I like crooners. Dean Martin's _Dream with Dean_ LP just sounds rich and so pleasant, so "you are there." Bill Evans? I've listened all day to Bill on these speakers. Loreena McKennett's _Elemental_ soars.

The long and short of it is Axiom's M100s are superb for 2 channel stereo. I retired my EPIK subwoofer, as I don't think you need a sub with these towers for music.

I expect these Axioms would be incredible home theater front L/R speakers as well. 

So, to the folks at Axiom, Thank you! Your speakers do justice to the music.


The system:
Odyssey Khartago 2 channel solid state amplifier with Stratos upgrades
Odyssey Candela tube preamp
Yaqin MS 23b phono stage with Mullard 12ax7s
MMF 7.1 turntable with Ortofon mojo cartridge
Marantz NA 7004 Network player
Sony CX90ES 200 CD player
FiiO external DAC for the Sony


----------



## 2x6spds (Aug 7, 2015)

*AXIOM - CLASS ACT*

OK, so, I love these speakers but there was a little problem. I purchased B Stock and got a great price for a pair of M100s in real cherry (nutmeg stain I think). There was the most minor blemish on the back of the speaker, so Axiom discounted these speakers by more than $1,000 from their $3,430 list price.

Each speaker was beautifully finished, but they did not quite match. One was a bit darker than the other.

How did Axiom deal with this problem?

Axiom offered to take them back and pay shipping. They also offered to swap them for another pair. I love these speakers, so I chose the latter.

They are sending me a pair of new, *A stock* M100s, shipped free. I am to repack the original M100s into the new shipping box and send them back to Axiom. Axiom is picking up the freight.

*Integrity.*

Axiom makes great sounding speakers. I think, dollar for dollar, they make some of the best speakers out there. We can choose from many great sounding speakers. However, when it comes to customer service, standing behind their products, and integrity, even when it hits their bottom line, Axiom, the Axiom people, are simply outstanding.

My new M100s will be cherry, chestnut stain, semi-gloss finish. Axiom is shipping them this week. i am very much looking forward to setting these new beauties up in my main 2 channel system.

I am very much looking forward to the new M100s. I am very happy, very glad to deal with people who not only take such care in the speakers they make, but most of all, I am happy to deal with people with such most excellent business ethics.

Bravo Axiom.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Wow Shackster. Very impressed with Axiom's effort to make sure they have a happy customer. Nothing is more satisfying than coming away from an experience with the belief that the manufacturer really cares. Congrats.


----------



## 2x6spds (Aug 7, 2015)

That is the truth brother Shackster!!

All aglow!


----------



## systemhd (Mar 4, 2016)

2x6spds said:


> That is the truth brother Shackster!!
> 
> All aglow!


:wink2:


----------

